# Building using plasticard



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Having realised I may not get a job for the summer, I thought I may attempt a project. 

I'd like to do some stuff for apoc. Possibly some scratch built cannons of khorne.

I've also got plans for a warhound. However, I have a few things I'm unsure about, so any advice would be helpful.

1. I want plasticard that I can score and fold, like thick card. Any suggestions on thickness?

2. Its going to be a chaos titan, so I want to add detail to the armor (likewise for cannons of khorne). For example like the trim on the defiler, and possibly large symbols, like on the spikey sprue, but bigger. Any suggestions on thickness?

3. Lastly, I play a khornate army. What colour scheme should I use? I was thinking red for the armor, gold for most of the trim. Boltgun metal for chains, wepons, and mechanical details.

Any suggestions helpful.

Unfortunately, it may take a while to start as I need to find the time, and resources!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Most plasticard for building the standard thickness is 1mm but thickness can vary. Here is a scratch built warhound for chaos which can give you lots of ideas.

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=5522&hl=

Even though you play Khorne maybe go with a black base for the body with the arms and legs red and gold for the symbols.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It'll be hellish expensive using real plasticard - not sure how much you're paying, but it's costing me about £2 (US$3.70) per sheet, and you're gonna need a few...

There are several Titans on Heresy built of salvaged material- signs seem to be popular, but there's one or two made of cardboard. I really would check out alternative materials - you might save yourself a small fortune!

:good luck cyclops:


----------



## ugger55 (Jun 29, 2009)

check out www.stationroadbaseboards.com they do pretty cheap plasticard. that is what i am building my titan out of.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40729&highlight=scratch+building+warhound


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

firstly plasti card wont allow you to score and fold it like card, if you score it it will snap when you try to bend it, infact thats the best way to cut it(its a bit like glass).
But it comes in various thicknesses,from almost paper thin to a few millimeters.and normally around a4 sheet size.The thinner stuff would be ideal for curves and details and the thicker stuff for supports.
I think plasticard is good for armour plates, but its a bit thin for construction of super structures so you might want to look at something called foam core or foam board.Its thick,easy to cut and most of all its light.


----------

